# Bestest. Bomb. Ever.



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Someone has truly outside themselves this time. I am on my phone right now, full details ASAP. But jeezumcrow, I am pretty sure I had a tear in my eye.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Theses pics are from the phone sorry if quality sucks.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

I am speechless. OMFG is pretty much all I can say. Thank you Ron.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

That humidor is beautiful, enjoy them Justin!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

A very nice bomb indeed! Wow Ron! Two Thumbs up!


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

That is just beautiful Justin!

Outstanding Ron!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

I can see that the title of this thread is appropriate! Very awesome bomb from Ron, that is absolutely incredible! I had a tear in my eye just looking at this haha!


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Very exceptional!!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm speechless!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

That thing is a work of art! Great hit!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Congrats Nephew! that's a pretty special gift, WTG Ron


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

That is beautiful!!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow wee, that's a bomb. Beautiful humidor and the sticks look great.
What an awesome hit. I know you will enjoy those.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

WOW!!!! That is sweet!:dude:

Congrats on that Justin, it is a really nice piece.

WTG Ron, Amazing as usual!arty:


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice! That's a beautiful sight!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

That's friggin sweet!


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

mg: :jaw: ....Amazing!...:first:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow that is one heck of a bomb


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Great bomb, that setup is gorgeous!


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

That is great! Enjoy!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Holy Sh*t !! Enjoy brother !!!


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW!!! I had 2 tears. Sweet bomb.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow, Awesome!!!


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow! That is awesome! Great bomb :smoke:


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Awesome Bomb Ron.


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats to both the bomber and the bombee :high5:

Just outstanding, well done.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow! Now THAT'S a bomb...and naturally from the King... Well done, as usual Ron. Beautiful hit...just beautiful...


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow! Very nice!


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

WOW that is a GREAT BOMB!!! Those babies sure do taste good!!! Enjoy em and Congrats!!!

JH


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

The new crown jewel of my collection bumps my desktop humi to the shelf. Thank you again my friend Ron, this is the most prized peice of my cigars. Far beyond any Maduro Opus or uber LE Tat's I have floating around.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I started reading the post and when I saw the title....my clairvoyance kicked in and told me...Ron is at work again. As I kept reading each post it was apparent my spidey sense was correct. Amazing bombing expertise here...there is none better!


----------



## boat45 (Apr 8, 2010)

I was there and still have tears in my eyes!!!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

That is absolutely amazing. Damn it that makes me feel good to see. My day has been made, I can only wonder how your year is going already.


----------



## Strickland (Feb 15, 2011)

Holy crap! That is an awesome hit, Ron! "Bestest. Bomb. Ever." might not be hyberbole at all...


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice looking box and bomb. Have fun.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't know if Shuckins floats like a butterfly or can sting like a bee but Ron is unquestionably the World Champion at what he does.


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

:jaw:

Just wow! He'll of a hit


----------



## curtis (Jan 23, 2011)

if that is classified a bomb...then i say its an Atom bomb.....what a great piece with great smokes.....people need to recognize and spread at least some RG....it is truely classic what some people on this board do to support others and this hobby...truely second to none...enjoy and savor those.......


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

HO-LEE-CRAP!:jaw:


----------

